# Postpartum bleeding



## Ms.M (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

What is the diagnosis code for post partum bleeding?

here is the example of the report.

EXAM: US PELVIS COMPLETE

Indication: Postpartum bleeding.

Technique: Multiple ultrasonographic images were obtained of the
pelvis using the transabdominal and endovaginal approach.

Findings: The uterus measures 8.6 cm in the sagittal dimension, 4.6 cm
in the anteroposterior dimension, and 6.6 cm in the transverse
dimension. The endometrial echo complex measures 6 mm and is within
normal caliber. Suggestion of mildly hypoechoic material is seen
within the endometrial cavity. No color Doppler flow is seen in this
region.

The right ovary measures 2.9 x 1.8 x 1.6 cm and the left ovary
measures 2.5 x 1.4 x 1.9 cm. Trace amount of free fluid is seen in the
pelvis.

Impression: Probable small amount of hemorrhage within the endometrial
cavity.

Thank you,


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 2, 2010)

You can not use a diagnosis code for post partum bleeding because the report is technically inconclusive. "probable"  

You can use 793.5 Nonspecific (abnormal) findings on radiological and other examination of body structure; Genitourinary organs. With any other signs and symptoms documented.

Tonyj


----------



## Ms.M (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

